# make buildworld left on screen.



## bryn1u (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,

I was wondering, when do *I* know if my kernel was compiled well, without errors or something else*?* I I left `make buildworld` in screen and *I* do not know how well this compiled bec*a*use when *I* use _the_ command `screen -x` *I* get 
	
	



```
There is no screen
```
 My logs say nothing


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello,
 I'm not quite sure I follow you exactly. But it sounds like you are saying you have a blank screen (Monitor). I'd have to guess you logged in, to initiate the buildworld process. If you can type `screen` within your terminal. Why don't you type in the who() command. This will give you a little information as to what's going on, and what "screen" you're on, if any. If you're curious as to whether buildworld has finished, top(), or ps() should give you some hints.

HTH

--Chris


----------



## bryn1u (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey,

Thanks for replay 

By screen I mean the command `screen make buildworld`. 

```
root@ks3360102:/usr/src # screen make buildworld
[detached]
```
I want to know how _to_ check that my kernel compiled correct_ly_ without any errors. I can't read it from _the_ logs bec*a*use they don't exist.

Greetz,


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello.
 Ahh. Well, then just switch through them, until you find the one you started buildworld on. CTL+ALT+F1-8. In other words; CTL+ALT+F1 - CTL+ALT+F8. It should be on one of them.

Best wishes.

--Chris


----------



## bryn1u (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't I add this process to some file.txt? Example `screen make buildworld | cat > file.txt`. I have no idea if it works but I wanted to marked what I mean


----------



## kpa (Jan 17, 2014)

You can use script(1).

`screen script /tmp/buildworld.log make -C /usr/src buildworld`


----------



## bryn1u (Jan 17, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> You can use script(1).
> 
> `screen script /tmp/buildworld.log make -C /usr/src buildworld`



Thank you this is what I wanted


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

bryn1u said:
			
		

> Speaking screen a mean command `screen make buildworld`.
> 
> ```
> root@ks3360102:/usr/src # screen make buildworld
> ...


Running it like that actually exits screen when `make buildworld` is finished. First run screen then, once screen started, run `make buildworld`. That way you can always reconnect as screen will keep running when the build is finished.


----------

